# Choosing a discount broker



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The typical method in selecting a discount broker is to simply open an account affiliated with your main banking institution. Before you do that you may want to do some research and find out if a discount broker will really satisfy your needs. Here are some resources to help you:


*MDJ's Canadian Discount Brokerage Comparison*

*A list of Canadian Capitalist's Discount Brokers*


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Rob Carrick's column in the _Globe and Mail_ on choosing a discount broker:

*Want to be a DIY investor? Check out these deals*


----------

